# Tv Sony Bravia kdl-37 problema



## javiete33 (Mar 27, 2014)

el problema es que no enciende y el led parpadea 4 veces en rojo estoy por llamar al tecnico pero si alguien me puede ayudar por si fuese un arreglo simple. la tv la compre en mayo del 2011


----------



## javiete33 (Mar 28, 2014)

Solucionado de momento


----------



## sunsetr (Abr 2, 2014)

Como lo has solucionado?


----------



## 0iluj (Abr 2, 2014)

Lo has solucionado??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2014)

jajaj lo soluciono llevándolo al técnico ¡¡¡¡


----------



## javiete33 (Abr 5, 2014)

El hecho es que he vuelto a tener el mismo problema se soluciona desenchufando de la corriente electrica y volver a enchufar pero los 2 o 3 dias otra vez lo mismo.Esta claro que es un modo de seguridad y que se protege porque realmente algo va mal.Al final la llevare a un tecnico pero me huele que es algo sencillo pero me arrancaran un ojo de la cara ya os contare.


----------



## PALOMETE (May 17, 2014)

yo  tengo  el  mismo   problema  con  una   sony modelo  KDL40X4500 , es  decir  arranca  el  leds   en  verde  y  a  los   5 sg.  aproxm.  se  pone   el  leds  rojo  dando  ciclos  de  4  parpadeos  constantemente
pero  no   se   que   puede  ser , yo  pienso  que   tiene  que   ser  un   bloqueo  de   seguridad   etc. etc. etc. me  gustaria  si  alguien  lo   sabe , lo  dijera , se  lo   agradeceria  eternamente  pues  la  pantalla  se   veia   divinamente  y  costó  un   dineral  y   es  una   pena   tenerla  parada .
muchas  gracias   a  todos .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 18, 2014)

san goglee , una busqueda de errores y listo


----------



## PALOMETE (May 18, 2014)

Al  rey-julien , que  ha  sido   muy   amable  al   contestarme   le   doy  las  gracias , pero  le   rogaria  me   explicara  con  mas   detalle  como  debo  proceder  para  desbloquear  mi   SONY   KDL -40X4500 , con  franqueza  no  le   entiendo , creo  que  me  indica  ir   a  alguna  pagina   donde   vengan  los   errores  de  esta  pantalla , por   favor  explicamelo  con  detalle.
disculpa  por   mi  ignorancia  te  lo   vuelvo   a  agradecer  de  nuevo , muchas  gracias.
un  saludo  para  todos .


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2014)

Hola PALOMETE

el-rey-julien te recomienda que entres al buscador de google.com e indagues por:
_códigos de error para SONY KDL -40X4500_

Tal vez este enlace te sirva:
https://www.google.com.mx/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=JWd4U5aXFsbK8gfXmoHQBQ#q=SONY+KDL+-40X4500+c%C3%B3digos+de+error

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santifudore (May 18, 2014)

Cuando el tv da cuatro parpadeos,en sony es error de inverter.Muchas de ellas fallan de un fusible.En el inverter vienen marcados como F1,F2,etc.Estos o vien no dan continuidad o crean resistencia ,es decir los mides con el polimetro y te dan X ohmnios en vez de 0.Suelen estar proximos al conector de entrada.Si estos fusibles estan correctos,puede que haya que resoldar los transformadores y mosfet del inverter.


----------

